# Wet Label Dilemma Solved!!



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

Rodo does it again! As you all know everything he does is first class.

How many of us use laser printers to prevent ink from running or labels from falling off wine bottles when you place your bottles in a tub of ice. 

Problem solved. When Rod came to my house yesterday he had a boat load of his wine in a cooler on ice (Julie thanks for your share). All of his bottles were shrink wrapped in film and bone dry. 

Rod found a source to purchase a 1500' X 6" roll of shrink wrap tube (less then $35.00). He cuts it to the length he wants, slips in the bottle and hits it with a shrink gun. 
The only bummer I can think of so far is that I didn't think of it first. 

While researching it further today I found a source for shrink bags, which would save you the process of cutting. They come packaged 500 and measure 6 1/4 X 10 3/4 (cost under $10.00). Remember we are only concered about protecting the label for identification. This is not for a beauty contest. I placed my order today. If these do not work out, the investment is small and I'll purchase the shrink tube.

Thanks Rod for sharing that clever idea with me! I am glad to be able to pass it on to the forum.

Below is a picture of a few bottles Rod shrunk wrapped.


----------



## Dugger (Aug 15, 2010)

Shrink wrap is one of those double edged swords, like foam cups, etc. It is wonderfully functional but desperately ungreen. I see lumber shrink wrapped, appliances shrink wrapped, new cars shrink wrapped and pallets of everything shrink wrapped and at the end a pile of shrink wrap headed for the landfill. Perhaps they are recyclable in some places?
In spite of what I just said, I still intend to get one of those small shrink wrap dispenser rollers that will do such a great job of holding things together without the sticky residue of tape! My convictions aren't strong enough.
That is a great way to protect the labels, though.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

Dugger said:


> In spite of what I just said, I still intend to get one of those small shrink wrap dispenser rollers that will do such a great job of holding things together without the sticky residue of tape! That is a great way to protect the labels, though.



Dugger I also got a roll of that from Harbor freight. Its great for holding pipe and lumber together I have leaning against the wall in the basement. 

probably not a bad babysittting tool either  JUST KIDDING!


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Aug 15, 2010)

I presume you could also shrink them without label adhesive. That would make cleaning up the bottles much easier.


----------



## Tom (Aug 15, 2010)

Why not use this. It can be found at "Depot"


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

Tom with the heat shrink you would have one layer of film and a clearer view of the label. Also sealing from the bottom up it would have a better water seal then stretch wrap.

Now quit trying to pop our bubble.


----------



## Wade E (Aug 15, 2010)

I think Tom was talking to Dugger, I use those handle wraps constantly at work and have a few at home and they do a great job at keeping things together.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

Wade E said:


> I think Tom was talking to Dugger, I use those handle wraps constantly at work and have a few at home and they do a great job at keeping things together.



yup, thats the one I also have a couple of around the house. They are awesome.


----------



## Dugger (Aug 15, 2010)

Yup - sorry,that's what I meant - stretch wrap rather than shrink wrap. 
Tom, that's the roller I was thinking of.
Now Dan is talking about "bubble" wrap to confuse things even more!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

Dugger said:


> Yup - sorry,that's what I meant - stretch wrap rather than shrink wrap.
> Tom, that's the roller I was thinking of.
> Now Dan is talking about "bubble" wrap to confuse things even more!!


----------



## rodo (Aug 15, 2010)

> While researching it further today I found a source for shrink bags, which would save you the process of cutting. They come packaged 500 and measure 6 1/4 X 10 3/4 (cost under $10.00). Remember we are only concered about protecting the label for identification. This is not for a beauty contest. I placed my order today. If these do not work out, the investment is small and I'll purchase the shrink tube.


 
Dan I think there will be a problem with those bags in that when you heat this stuff it shrinks up to 40 percent in all directions. Remember the lengths I used were 18-20 inches, I think you may come up short on covering the label.


----------



## Tom (Aug 15, 2010)

Dugger said:


> Yup - sorry,that's what I meant - stretch wrap rather than shrink wrap.
> Tom, that's the roller I was thinking of.
> Now Dan is talking about "bubble" wrap to confuse things even more!!


Yea, he does get "confused"  at times ...


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 15, 2010)

rodo said:


> Dan I think there will be a problem with those bags in that when you heat this stuff it shrinks up to 40 percent in all directions. Remember the lengths I used were 18-20 inches, I think you may come up short on covering the label.



I have my doubts if they'll work also, but for the price its worth investigating. Those were the longest I could find in the 6". 5" wide was even shorter.

With the tube you had 3-4" left on the bottom for wrapping the bottom. These bags are not flat bottomed so I will also lose a few inches there in the length. If I can get about 3" above the label I think I'll be good.

They estimated two delivery so here we go..three P's.


----------



## Arne (Aug 19, 2010)

If any of you are into archery, you can recycle your shrink wrap, wal mart bags and other chunks of plastic material. Just stuff a big cardboard box with the material and you have a free target. When you shoot it out, stuff the bags into a new box and you are good to go again.


----------



## JohnT (Aug 19, 2010)

Seems like a lot of trouble. 

Why not switch to a plactice based label form? They sell them at Staples and can be ran through your standard printer.


----------



## Runningwolf (Aug 24, 2010)

I received my heat shrink bags today. Yea, they worked just fine. Perfect solution for us that use labels that come off easily or use ink jet printers and have ink run when they're in a bucket of ice. This is not meant to be used on every bottle you make, but just for those few you take to a party on put on ice, or if you want to throw a bunch in a cooler with ice. The label is protected and still very readable.Thanks Rodo for the idea.


----------



## rodo (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks good Dan,  I can't belive they didn't pull down further on the bottle, but glad they worked.


----------

